# changer icone barre d'état



## dardeman (16 Septembre 2010)

Voilà je désirai pouvoir changer une petite icone qui se place dans la barre en haut de l'écran (là ou il y a spootlight) : la modifier en fait car j'utilise très régulièrement l'appli "homeplayer" pour ma freebox et l'icone est à vomir :rateau:. Je sais faire pour les icones en général, mais pas celles de cette fameuse barre. Si des gens ont déjà fait 
Merci

Faut voir ça dans "Customisation"&#8230;


----------

